# In from Poland



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Got these today for Vostok mods. The one on the right is proper canvas.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

The canvas looks particularly interesting. I like 2-piece nylons but the double thickness means they won't tuck-in and because of the stitching that keeps the two layers together, they're not so easily shortened. I find them too long. Mind if I ask you to get your tape measure out for me?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Nice! The red one is a bit too loud for me, but the right hand one looks brilliant with that stitching.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Draygo said:


> The canvas looks particularly interesting. I like 2-piece nylons but the double thickness means they won't tuck-in and because of the stitching that keeps the two layers together, they're not so easily shortened. I find them too long. Mind if I ask you to get your tape measure out for me?


 Canvas buckle side, not including buckle = 80mm./Nylon 75mm

Canvas other side = 125mm./Nylon 120mm

Both approximately 2mm. Thick.


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks @WRENCH ! Much appreciated. :drinks:

I'll go and compare with the too-long one I have (after I've found it)...

I spend waaay too much on straps that aren't quite right. I must try harder :wink:


----------

